# Replacing Leisure Batteries Hymer B694



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Looking to replace Leisure Batteries on Hymer B694.I am aware that siting of Batteries (under the front seats)may restrict Size/type/make anybody any recommendations thanks.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Sorry I cannot help on your specific motorhome make or model, but leisure battery replacement is on my to do list in the not too distant future.

Having done a bit of research, when I get round to it, I'll probably opt for the Varta Silver Dynamic range.

There be loads of opinions along shortly though so good luck!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

You don't state a budget or how you use them but if you want very good quality batteries which will last a long time and give very deep discharge then consider Haze gel batteries. Gel batteries are the safest to fit inside the van and will give 80% depth of discharge 300 odd times. 

I have Victron batteries and I think the Haze are the same but cheaper (I had a trade account for the Victrons). Check your battery charger has a 14.4v/13.8v gel setting, which it should have.

Kev


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

electroblock has a setting switch for gel batteries is that what you mean ?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, that's it.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If your battery is the same as mine then the biggest problem you will have, unless you do a like for like swap, is that of battery height.
Your best bet is to remove the seat and do some measuring. I did put some newer gel batteries in my van but I had to remove insulation from the steel floor to get them in ( they are now a very tight fit)
Yes I put a second battery under the other seat.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Bill,
to be honest i dont think i will replace them myself i was thinking of contacting road pro to do it and check out my electrics at the same time.
regards
alec


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Alec,

OK. So what was it you wanted to know?


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

i wanted some ideas from people as to what batteries to buy for my specific motorhome then see what roadpro come up with so i had something to compare. Another option was maybe to change location of batteries from under the seats(which is not easily accessible).


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening,

You don't provide details of the model year of your motorhome, however I will assume this is an X250 Fiat Ducato.

These can generally accept two batteries with dimensions of 353mm x 175mm x 190mm, however as previously pointed out this is a tight fit.

The following batteries are options available to you that I am familiar with;

Sealed Wet
Numax LV25
Varta LFD90

AGM
Banner 59501

Gel
Deta DG80
Sonnenschein GF12065Y

The Banner battery is now the standard fitment for both Dethleffs and Hymer. The sealed wets will require the use of ventilation tubes, and I would extend this advice to AGMs too as this is the practice followed by Dethleffs. Gel batteries do not require the use of ventilation tubes.

Roadpro will want to fit batteries they supply and from the list above they offer the Banner 59501 which now has a model code of 59201; you can see details here: https://www.roadpro.co.uk/retail/12...ning-bull-95110-ah-agm-battery-59201-1619.htm

I hope this helps,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Chris
Thanks for reply my Hymer is B694 2002 Fiat ducato 2.8 jtd.
Regards
Alec


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Alec, 

Hymer list the DG80 as being the current battery they offer as a replacement which means my earlier advice still remains valid given that the DG80 is one I mentioned.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Chris
Thanks
Regards
Alec


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

On my (1997) Hymer E-510, the leisure battery in inset part under the floor by the front passenger seat, I fitted a 2nd battery which is wired in & housed 2ft away tucked in the long side locker:I replaced the original one & I went to my local branch of CES & bought 2 x 110Ah VARTA leisure batteries, I can't remember the price but it was far less than several other suppliers

http://www.cesuk.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=61&Itemid=24


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just an update replaced batteries with 2 new Sonnenschein gel fitted them myself,Thanks to all for replies/Help/Advice
Regards
Alec


----------

